# CAM lesion of hip



## hutcho (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi, anyone know what is a CAM lesion of the hip and possibly the ICD10 code?

Thanks


----------



## Fahad.Ogagang@MiraMedGS.com (Apr 28, 2016)

M25.859 

lesion; joint- see disorder joint
disorder; joint
-specified type nec
--Hip M25.85-

you can also code for hip pain M25.55-


----------

